# Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' THE BIG STRIP



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2010)

After ripping down the old tank, i soon went out and bought some river stones. cheap as chips too.

gravels etc i already had. half an hour of placement and I'm done. I really didn't want to get too deep into thinking about the scape so went with gut instinct. There's no height neither, I simply didn't want it.   very random, made life easier

plants shall be roughly....vallis, crypts and maybe something else. All in the back. hopefully it shall resemble a stream or something similar. Low lighting too   

i've worked on the grading since this image.


----------



## Nelson (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

thats brilliant   .


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

cheers nelson.   i'm stepping outside my comfort zone.

here's a front view showing no height


----------



## alan_uk (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

that looks cool this is what i was trying to get but my tank was just too high but looks really good 

cant wait to get a new tank now and start something new


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Looking good Mark, was looking for similar stones for my tank but never found them  was trying to setup a tank for Sulawesi shrimp and those would look cool


----------



## James Marshall (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

That's a very natural and original looking hardscape layout, and river stones are tricky to work with.
I find the lack of suface texture on these types of stone makes it difficult to acheive a good sense of scale.
I can't wait to see it planted  

Cheers,
James


----------



## samc (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

looks cool mark. i casn see where you going. i think

i set up a 80cm the other day using them big stones in a similar way. a little moss around the stones cyprus and crypts are my plan


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i set up a 80cm the other day using them big stones in a similar way.



lets see it mate   



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> hat's a very natural and original looking hardscape layout, and river stones are tricky to work with.
> I find the lack of suface texture on these types of stone makes it difficult to acheive a good sense of scale.
> I can't wait to see it planted



cheers James. Yeah, there tough stones. I was leaning towards iwagumi style with these rocks, but then thought that rivers and streams are a lot less 'organised' so placed everything randomly. 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> was looking for similar stones for my tank but never found them



these cost me a fiver   



			
				alan_uk said:
			
		

> cant wait to get a new tank now and start something new



happy days mate. nothing like the hardscape process   

Here's the full frontal. I've blackened the background, but when it comes to planting and live view, it'll be white background.


----------



## andyh (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Cracking job mark, i will be interested to see how you plant it?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> i will be interested to see how you plant it?



initially, i thought it'd be easy, but the more i think about it the more ideas pop in my head. A half and half idea is floating around my brain at the moment. a little like that public scape in Japan.


----------



## NeilW (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Very very nice.  The scale of it, the ADA style equipment, lighting, and minimalism makes the whole scape 'pop'.  Its funny how context completely changes how we see see things; a collection of 'randomly' placed rocks with immaculate presentation can be stunning.  I'm guessing this is a lot of what makes up a lot of Amanos thinking in that all the attention is on the 'scape because of the minimal equipment.  Great work!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Neil, thanks mate. truly.  

I've been playing around with an old scape of mine, which was full of vallis. Now this isn't how it's going to go, but it gives an indication of how it may look. Theres so many variations of planting schemes.

ignore the rough PS work


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Very nice mate.

A similar concept to my next layout in terms of simplicity. Less is more and a complete contrast to your previous set up, which is a deliberate move I'm guessing... 

You're welcome to borrow my Cornwall rocks, as discussed. More texture and interest, but with the smooth river feel.

How to set up a White Cloud biotope | Features | Practical Fishkeeping




I have more rocks than are shown here.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're welcome to borrow my Cornwall rocks, as discussed.



I may take you up on that mate!


----------



## jay (4 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I love these simple river rock style layouts. Easy to plant up too.
Often looked at George's white cloud tank and imagined how easily it could be changed to a planted tank. Really very simple too, moss stones, some tennelus maybe, and hairgrass.


----------



## flygja (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Nice! Has tranquil written all over it. Reminds me of the Amano's Niigata showroom's entrance tank.


----------



## FishBeast (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I am still mourning the loss of your old scape. I am not sure I am ready for a new one  I like the look of what your doing with this new scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> am still mourning the loss of your old scape.



sadly it had to go mate   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Nice! Has tranquil written all over it.



thanks flygja   



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Easy to plant up too.



the most simplest thing yet   

just need the vallis to fill in now. Theres crypts, grass and a couple of lillys too.

Only time will tell if this works. Over all though I'm chuffed with the stones and placement. A shoal of tetras would really be the focal point in this tank. It's more like a fish tank rather than a planted tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Here's the full tank shots. This is soooo different to anything i've done. 

I've blanked out the lights with gaffer tape...red! that's all I had, but it looks cool. The rocks show a better colour.


----------



## JamesM (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

8)


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I think i've baffled everyone james


----------



## Jack middleton (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

That's fantastic, the hardscape give the tank a real sense of depth and adds a vanishing point to the tank, the red tape idea is a nice one too, it really accentuates the redness of the plants.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				Jack middleton said:
			
		

> , the hardscape give the tank a real sense of depth and adds a vanishing point to the tank, the red tape idea is a nice one too, it really accentuates the redness of the plants.



cheers bud! The wide open space really lends itself to my 15mm wide angle lens. It makes the tank look huge!

those pics later. 

The red tape was luck. JamesM actually has done it before me.

you can see here, it's some real mad lighting, but i like it....i'll get bored no doubt   

just waiting for some mad vallis growth. I'm also interested in what a lilly looks like


----------



## Jur4ik (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Hi Mark,
this is definitely different, but I love the simplicity roud:
how about some crypt parva and maybe ADA moss balls here or there? 
Looking at this causes Itchy fingers to rescape my current Tank


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> this is definitely different, but I love the simplicity roud:



cheers mate. Not all credit to me though. I must admit i've been inspired by George's biotope series. I'll try and bend the rules and not use fish seen with these plants.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Fantastic stuff, What a change. Refreshing.


----------



## Nick16 (5 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

the thrid pic on page 2, (one before the red pic) makes the tank look about 3 feet in depth. 

i love these tanks at the moment!


----------



## flygja (6 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Bring on the 80 billion tetras!


----------



## bigmatt (6 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

How about angels?  They'd look amazing and would have loads of swimming space!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Fantastic stuff, What a change. Refreshing.



Thanks fella   



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> the thrid pic on page 2, (one before the red pic) makes the tank look about 3 feet in depth.



that'll be my sigma 15mm on a full frame sensor at work   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Bring on the 80 billion tetras!



 oh yeah baby.



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> How about angels? They'd look amazing and would have loads of swimming space!



some platinum angels maybe?....  





I've come home, and the water is glistening! And guess what!....my wife loves the scape   hallelujah!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

OK, here's FTS day 2. There's not much point in constantly updating this as it's going to be slow i reckon, and not change all that much.

I'd love however, to get some opinions on fish choice. big, small fish. big shoal or small.   

I see a big shoal of tetras.


----------



## Garuf (6 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Cichlids, definatly. Or sword tails. Tetra would look great, they always do but I think with the robustness of the scape it needs robust looking fish.


----------



## andyh (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I think a shoal of say 80 fish would look seriously cool, take your pick. There are plenty to choose from!


----------



## flygja (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Since you've done small fish before, its time to challenge yourself. Discus or angels!


----------



## FishBeast (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Cichlids. I am with Garuf.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Change the Vallis with Cyperus Helferi and crypts with Riccardia Graeffei planted on all the center rocks, you can add here and there small branches between them (or leaves). Add some Juncus repens between Cyperus to break the monotony. Fish: Ember Tetra ~50-100 or smth as small as them


----------



## samc (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

looks great. nice clean and simple

i would like to see a group of penguin tetras myself. i am loving these at the moment. i might be getting some of my 60cm. they shoal very well and look great when they all point the same way.


----------



## YzemaN (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I'd go for a small-ish shoal of rock dweeling fish that would only dash out every now and again. That would compliment the simplicity and tranquilness of the scape IMO


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Very nice setup mark, something different which fits really well in the tank and I know how hard it is to work with river stones of different colours and make them blend in together.   

I was looking at pencil fish in one of TGM's tanks yesterday and they look really cool in a nice big shoal.


----------



## oldwhitewood (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Looking good sir. Not sure what fish I could suggest, I guess Tetras suit the rock type layouts the best. I saw some glowlight tetras in a tank t'other day and I thought they looked really cool.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Chiclids would get my vote with their great colours too


----------



## jay (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

A good shoal of Arnoldichthys spilopterus the african red eye tetra.






Get about 6cm and look stunning.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

The potential issue I could foresee with larger, messier fish i.e. most cichlids, is possible algae.  If Mark is going down the non-CO2 route then light fish stocking is the order of the day, in my view.

Mark - top drawer with the 'scape mate.  Also kudos for stepping out of your comfort zone and trying something new.


----------



## Robert1979b (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I would go for hill stream loaches and danios or white clouds minows.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Thanks for the input everyone   

I'm thinking of tetras. George pointed out something that i was wondering about... possible overstocking. 

I could though, stuff the tank with a school of fish just for images. That could work.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I could though, stuff the tank with a school of fish just for images. That could work.


Spoken like a true photographer!!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

What about gobies   *cough* Stiphodons *cough*


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true photographer!!


 
 yup!



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> What about gobies  *cough* Stiphodons *cough*


 
i'll have to google those. 

here's a quick vid



I couldn't resist buying just a few fish. Rummy nose tetras seem to hug the bottom. I reckon a mid dwelling fish should work better.


----------



## andyh (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Hey Mark,

I have a couple of Stiphodons Gobies (neon reds) you could have, just removed them from my other scape.... They would look cool in that set up. They like rocks!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

I don't know why but your videos look way better than the photos   

You can feed your tetras when you want them to be near surface or you can use a gizmo to attract them:


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I don't know why but your videos look way better than the photos



cheers mate   i'm not sure why. I'm glad you like them though.

Andy,in response the vimeo comment...

 this is with just standard tank lighting. With it being so sparse, light is even. what you see in the vid, is what it's like in reality.

To change to a white background, I just whip out the BG and switch the rear lights on...I'll do a vid of that.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

just to add to the 'vimeo' invasion 

here's a vid showing the difference in backgrounds.



black background and white wall with back lighting


----------



## samc (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

its on private mate


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

 all fixed Sam


----------



## samc (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

 

cool video mate. i prefer the black background this time. maybe i should try it


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

cheers Sam. My mission at the moment, is to find the best way of lighting it for images and video. backgrounds etc. 

here's a couple of ways of doing it. 

The first isn't quite right, due to that horrid line on the background.





The second, looks amazing in real time


----------



## samc (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

nice effects mark.

i should have a play aroud. its strange how some look better in life and some in person.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> nice effects mark.



This tank is providing me with a great opportunity to get the illumination right for the next big planted tank venture


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Hey mate, Hows the scape feel without the forner? Cold?


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Hey mate, Hows the scape feel without the forner? Cold?



open mate. very very open.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

another short vid showing the rummy nose up to old tricks of the ....up and down up and down. they do this all day long.



I've also taped out the whole perspex panel to block even more light...to be on the safe side. looks real moody now.


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> another short vid showing the rummy nose up to old tricks of the ....up and down up and down. they do this all day long.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/13310429
> 
> I've also taped out the whole perspex panel to block even more light...to be on the safe side. looks real moody now.



wow, amazing clip Mark  i can watch this for hours 
is this still with Edius5?

this tank is really simple. but simply beautiful


----------



## russchilds (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Great video! It looks really good!!


----------



## John Starkey (15 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*

Jesus Mark,i am stunned, you have gone well out of your comfort zone with this one,qudos to you mate,well i think its a lovely replica of a natural river bed,the lack of plants and the placement of what plants you have used work tremendously well,the stones/rock have been placed like they have been moved there through flooding,i love it,makes a refreshing change ,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i can watch this for hours
> is this still with Edius5?



cheers viktor.    Yes, this is edited with edius 5. Very basic though. i'm using maybe 000.5% of the programs capabilities.

colour correction, curves and white balance thats about it. just like my images.



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Great video! It looks really good!!
> Great video! It looks really good!!


thanks russ   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Jesus Mark,i am stunned, you have gone well out of your comfort zone with this one,qudos to you mate,well i think its a lovely replica of a natural river bed,



thanks john, being free from the riggers of maintanence is lovely. ridiculously low light and no co2 or ferts has made my life simple for the time being.

The eleocharis sp. is doing good, but the real stars at the moment are the Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri) plants


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

2 weeks on and things are slow. but pleasant to deal with. The grass is spreading, lilly produces new leaves, crypts melt a little but new growth arrives, vallis slowly making the transition new water parameters.

lighting is real low, but everything grows  i'm loving this low tech malarkey!

not mush in the way of change with the images. just a bit of practise looking for angles etc.The lighting is different too.














a couple of vids...



moods of a tank...





cheers folks. hopefully, next update shall see a slighty bigger rate of growth


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

Really, really nice, Mark.

The white clouds mountain minnows (WCMM) suit it perfectly and I would actually consider re-homing the Rummynoses.  

They come from completely different habitats and conditions (Rummynose very soft, acidic and warm water, WCMM cooler harder water).  The aquascape looks more like a WCMM than a Rummynose habitat also. 

You could then run the tank without a heater saving on energy and slowing growth further, in-keeping with the low-tech methodology.

Other ideal tank mates could include glowlight danios and/or zebra danios.  Loads of movement and complimentary colours and forms.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

cheers George. thanks for tips. I'll take the rummys out shortly and remove the heater. I'm all for lack of gear....or at least I'm coming around to that way of thinking.

on a side note, Even though the grass isn't visible, i wanted to play on the side glass reflections, for later images. Amano does it so many times. There's also a possible good shot from the side of the tank.


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

I agree with George that the WCMM suit the overall scape better thant he Rummy's


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> I agree with George that the WCMM suit the overall scape better thant he Rummy's



yes gill, I agree   thanks for the opinion.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

I've just been sat watching these WCMM, their great little things. The males and females 'showing out' top each other. getting frisky i reckon.


----------



## chump54 (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

great tank Mark... it has a great feel to it. very inspiring (as usual  )

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> great tank Mark... it has a great feel to it. very inspiring (as usual  )



cheers Chris. glad you like it. it's painfully slow to watch grow in, but I'm sure, once grown in, the final images should do the tank justice.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

Itchy fish fingers strikes again! I just cant help myself, but when i saw these opaline gouramis, i could not resist. Theyve gone down a storm with the wife to.   

Plant wise, things are slow as to be expected. The lilly does good, and from the bulb, i've about 7 new leaves, all tiny and all bright red. I think this tank could be my most colourful to date. 

red lilleys, brown crypts, green gass, reddy wcmm, blue gouramis etc etc...

anyway, these were taken with available light. iso800, f2...you get the picture.There not even in focus   Later, i'll get some 'proper' shots with flash. 

you can see the lilly peering over the top to.


----------



## samc (24 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

excellent shots mate


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> excellent shots mate



cheers bud! i've got the lights out now


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 2 weeks*

I've dragged the tank 2 foot away from the wall this morning to get some shots. I was thankful to see the vallis rooting itself nicely at the back.


----------



## John Starkey (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*

excellent tank mark,photos top notch as always,loving the new fish mate   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> excellent tank mark,photos top notch as always,loving the new fish mate  ,
> regards,
> john.



cheers john.   

I'm happy to leave this for nearly 2 weeks whilst I'm away.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*

great photos Mark, loving the WCMM.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> great photos Mark, loving the WCMM.



thanks mate. They've coloured up a treat! all the fish are wonderfully at home in this tank. The most active fish i've owned. maybe the low co2 has something to do with that?....  

In the 3 weeks it's been running, i've fed heavy from day one. i've not seen a single bit of algae, not cleaned the glass once inside. it's spotless, even more than 'autumn blush'

With all things considered, the next 'fully planted' venture I take on, I may just go down a different route with ferts and co2.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*

it's a joy to look down the side and see everything wonderfully 'clean'

i've not touched from day one  8)


----------



## Nelson (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*

i've probably missed it,but what ferts are you dosing.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> i've probably missed it,but what ferts are you dosing.



1 squirt NPK maybe every 3 days and 1squirt trace. I don't know if it's a right amount. It's trial and error really.

The plants are in nutritious substrate, which I think contain NPK from the previous set up...it soaks up I think?

The plants are easy ones, so I'll see how it goes. My last nano, I ran the same way and had HM and stems busting out the tank. I think I'd be able to do a full planted set up in the same way or at least similar


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*

Those gourami's just show how drab some fish can look in a shop compared to how they can look in optimal conditions. Really great choice there Mark.
So impressed with this tank... Its a great example of how the hobby can go in so many new directions and keep it from becoming stale with following trends. (spiky wood  sticking up anyone?)


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' @ 3 weeks*

cheers jay   really appreciate the feedback.

I'm all packed for a few days in the sun  8) 

adiÃ³s folks


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

well, after about 9 days on its own, i've finally come back to the tank. the fish were fed twice by mother. lights for 5 hours a day, no co2 (but then there's not anyway) and all is sweet. still clean as a whistle. slow growth, but there is growth none the less.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

I'm always excited about seeing a 'scape after a good few days away.  

A mixture of emotions from anxiety about whether you'll come back to a disaster, to excitement about seeing how the plants have grown and developed the aquascape.

I look forward to the update photos, Mark.  And welcome back.


----------



## samc (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

its a relief to come back to a clean tank. 

look foward to seeing the update


----------



## chilled84 (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

welcome back mark, Glad to see the scape still going.


----------



## hydrophyte (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

Nice work Mark. It is so refreshing to see somebody do a layout with more natural stones. In our region the glaciers brought stones from many distant locations, so our streams and rivers are more likely to contain a mixture of different colors and kinds of rocks, but aquascapers never use that kind of material.

And as always those are beautiful pictures too.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

Devin, thanks man. 

There's not a great deal to report in honesty. growth is slow at best...a bit boring actually.

pictures look almost the same as 2 weeks ago. lillys look nice.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

you make me want to set my camera on fire


----------



## NeilW (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> you make me want to set my camera on fire


  Ditto


----------



## Jon1706 (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

A really nice scape, so simply but with a great wow factor. I would to have a scape come out a quarter as good as one of yours than I would be a very happy bunny    
Jon


----------



## Jase (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*

Hi Mark,

I have to admit I don't find this as exciting as your usual 'just add water' aquascapes   but I appreciate you wanted low maintenance and you're not here to please my eyes  8)  Your photography is dramatic and stunning, i love it. I feel that this scape would look better in a 90cm tank as the edges seem very bare to me, but of course that is only my opinion. 

RESCAPE!!!  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' after a break*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> you make me want to set my camera on fire





			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Ditto



it's never the intention   



			
				Jon1706 said:
			
		

> A really nice scape, so simply but with a great wow factor. I would to have a scape come out a quarter as good as one of yours than I would be a very happy bunny
> Jon



cheers jon, still learning though. To be honest, it was thrown together out of desperation. not having a tank, between stripping the old one and going on holiday was too much to take. 



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have to admit I don't find this as exciting as your usual 'just add water' aquascapes  but I appreciate you wanted low maintenance and you're not here to please my eyes 8) Your photography is dramatic and stunning, i love it. I feel that this scape would look better in a 90cm tank as the edges seem very bare to me, but of course that is only my opinion.
> 
> RESCAPE!!! 8)



some good points jase. this should of been done in a 90, your right, given a million years or so for it to 'grow in' the borders may look a little better.



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> RESCAPE!!! 8)



yeah baby, ready for IAPLC 2011...maybe


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*

I've added co2 to this and increased the light output to pick things up a bit. It's too slow and I'm itching to get another tank running, but with this taking so long I may be 100 before I get to do another tank.



6 weeks maybe? I don't know. I fear becoming stale if I don't try to advance with aquascaping skills. so much to learn, and really, so little time...this is decreasing time even more. I know where this tank is heading already.


----------



## samc (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*

nice vid mark.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> so much to learn, and really, so little time...



maybe thats why we love the hobby so much. i will have 5 tanks running soon  i think this will help me no end. i have to catch up with you some how.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*

cheers fella



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i have to catch up with you some how.



i'm nowt mate. Anyway, your up there already!


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*

My apologies if you have already mentioned this Mark, however....

Because of the lower plant biomass, are you having to do larger/more frequent water changes in order to reduce the undetectable ammonia and organic waste that would otherwise be lower if the tank was heavily planted?
I'm really liking this look.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> ecause of the lower plant biomass, are you having to do larger/more frequent water changes in order to reduce the undetectable ammonia and organic waste that would otherwise be lower if the tank was heavily planted?



cheers fred.

in the 5 or so weeks this has been running, i've done just 1 water change. with such low lighting, i'm not encountering any issues what so ever. everything is as clean as it was from day 1. 

boredom is my issue at the moment. I'd like to do a 'fully planted' tank but with the ethics and regimes from this tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> i'm not encountering any issues what so ever.



ahh, look folks, I'm a liar! 

i've noticed some diatoms on the top of the stone to the right. i think i need an algae crew


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can also blur the photos a bit to hide the algae 

i can't believe how you can make these kind of photos. they are so sharp and clear and great colors  
can't you give a workshop: taking great photos?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*



			
				Paulus said:
			
		

> can't you give a workshop: taking great photos?



that'd take a lot work mate and to be honest, I'm not sure it'd get viewed by most   

for this shot i just used the camera and a lens...no tripod or anything   

I did though, calibrate my focusing in camera. it was out a tad.


----------



## andyh (12 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> that'd take a lot work mate and to be honest, I'm not sure it'd get viewed by most


  Mark you know i am not one to disagree, but you have *never been so wrong*, it would be really really useful and i am sure loads would read it!   However you are right it would be a huge task! 

Excellent pics and still loving this scape, however i wonder how long *you* can keep it going especially with it being so minimalist  

Andyh


----------



## hydrophyte (12 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*

A couple of years ago there were pictures floating around of a setup by I think it might have been a Dutch aquarist who put a thoughtfully assembled hardscape with rounded river stones together with just a few nice crypts in a tank with low-moderate light and nice, robust fish swimming around in the midwater area. Like this one it was really a great effect. 

This is more amazing photography and videography by Mark too. How did you get that dolly shot anyway?


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' let battle commence*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> it would be really really useful and i am sure loads would read it!  However you are right it would be a huge task!



maybe one day. however though, you'd get some that would say they were excluded...compact users etc. or those that don't have lights, lenses etc.... 8) 



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> This is more amazing photography and videography by Mark too. How did you get that dolly shot anyway?



cheers mate. i presume you mean the shots with movement?....it's from my tripod. it's a LIBEC video tripod. really nice to use


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

I love purple. It's the new green you know


----------



## Jur4ik (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

Amazing photos Mark, I love them!


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

cheers jur4ik   

boredom gets the better of me sometimes. 

here's one of my fishy friend. 





here's a crop of the above image. The details are missed on the smaller res files


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

It's amazing how different Kelvin ratings can give different shades of reds.

this was with flash rated @ 5400K...





The lilly's have this great ability of changing colour as you move around the tank. from shades of yellow/green to deep red...from the same leaf!


----------



## JamesM (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

Sick bud, real sick


----------



## Garuf (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

Fantastic as always Mark, the gourami's really suit the tank.

James, did I get back to you like I meant to?


----------



## NeilW (13 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

Incredible photography mate.  The details on the fish are particularly awesome!    Jaw-droppingly good!

I always find it bizarre how it takes such skill from someone such as yourself and equipment to make up a lot of what we take for granted of being able to see with our eyes.  I find it really frustrating not being able to represent my tank on screen how it 'really' is, the same as my experience I have from looking at it   

Mind you shots such as yours are even better then our eyesight with how sharp they are, composure, lighting, artistry etc etc so I'm guessing its more then just 'documentary' photography. 

Cheers for showing such lovely photos.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Sick bud, real sick



i'll keep taking the tablets for that dude   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Fantastic as always Mark, the gourami's really suit the tank.



Their great mate. now they've settled in, their great to watch, colouring up each time food enters the tank, or they get 'frisky' with each other.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Incredible photography mate. The details on the fish are particularly awesome!  Jaw-droppingly good!
> 
> I always find it bizarre how it takes such skill from someone such as yourself and equipment to make up a lot of what we take for granted of being able to see with our eyes. I find it really frustrating not being able to represent my tank on screen how it 'really' is, the same as my experience I have from looking at it
> 
> ...



and cheers for saying so Neil. 

For me, and for so many on this forum, The internet is our only means of getting our work known.It's my only window into the aquatic world.

It's no surprise that I post so much, too much maybe. I've found though, through doing so, i've managed to get work published in 3 aquatic books worldwide. For me, I just love sharing. Many don't get to see what's in a fish tank, so this is _my_ way of helping those who don't have the means.

After all, it's what forums are for right?....we'd all be liar's if we said, we posted and weren't too fust about getting responses   

This tank is far from my best, but in each tank I do, I try to find at least 2 angles which makes the tank look better than it really is. It's a great challenge. The common suspects in this one are the...fish and lilly's. Even the rocks don't do it for me that much.

I'll keep on pushing, trying harder to improve photographs, I'll keep on pushing, trying to upload even _more_ images just in the hope that someone, somewhere gets an incy wincy bit of inspiration.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

i've added a small algae crew today. shrimp and what not. 

the gouramis took a shining to the shrimp...normal?

this shrimp sat on the crypt leaf (look closely)then the gourami came in and started to bother him.


----------



## sanj (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

What happened to Saintly?

if it can fit in its gob it will have have a go...

My cherries went a long time ago to rainbows, but the Amanos were not eaten, but they did keep a low profile.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> What happened to Saintly?



saintly?...whos that?   

just fancied a change. you wait until I call my self Sarah or Samantha...something really random


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

here's a video showing my latest additions of flying foxes, thinking their rummy nose tetras  ...up and down up and down...



The shrimp are hiding due to being pestered by the gouramis


----------



## chilled84 (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> here's a video showing my latest additions of flying foxes, thinking their rummy nose tetras   ...up and down up and down...
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/14157173
> 
> The shrimp are hiding due to being pestered by the gouramis



Thouse flying fox go massive lol. Mine is such a pig! good luck mark! lol I love your vids.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

The best photography of the most eclectic mix of fish I've ever seen!  

Most larger fish will try their luck with shrimp....


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Thouse flying fox go massive lol



I think i've got the wrong ones. The black stripe doesn't go through the whole tail. 



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> lol I love your vids.



i've 'drained' this tank of vids I reckon. not much else to do with it.   

cheers George. The colours are drawing me towards maybe, a different kind of planted tank. not necessarily a Dutch themed tank, but Dutch flavours mixed with nature influences....  make sense?....

In an ADA mag I have, Amano touches on something similar to what's in my head, probably the most unusual tank i've seen from the great man. I'd like to emulate it, but with different plants.

BTW, these fish are the happiest i've ever kept....lower co2 levels?....


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*

well, the time has come. I've filled the 'gap' from stripping the old tank down, going on holiday etc. and now i can concentrate on the next fully planted tank. 

The next couple of weeks should see me gathering what I need. I have the stone, substrate and the likes. I just need a planting theme. Maybe you've guessed what I'm doing?....Iwagumi   

I think it's maybe my strongest part of aquascaping and i've never done the Gumi i've always wanted to do. 

I may go down this road again...






and get it right this time   

so, this is now officially closed


----------



## JohnC (22 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*


----------



## chilled84 (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock'i love purple*



> I think it's maybe my strongest part of aquascaping and i've never done the Gumi i've always wanted to do.
> 
> I may go down this road again...




Hell yeah!  

Cannot wait for this. Its always been one of my wants too, But im not done with my scape just yet


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*

Do it, do it, DO IT. But seriosly the gumi looks awsome.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> But seriosly the gumi looks awsome.



it was ok. I had some real issues with the setup. to this day i'm not sure went wrong. 

The planting was a bit 'mad' to. I'm confident the next time around though.



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Hell yeah!



 

cheers hijac.

As this is for the IAPLAC 2011, I may follow suit and keep it under wraps. especially with the fiasco of 2010 comp.

Thanks to everyone for the support   

see you soon.


----------



## samc (24 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*

look foward to the new setup mark  

i can imagine it will be a more complex layout than the previous one. maybe nicer transition too. i imagine lots of acicularis.


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*

hey Mark, can't wait to see the new baby  Good luck to the next layout.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i can imagine it will be a more complex layout than the previous one.



Definitely mate   ...but not too complex



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> hey Mark, can't wait to see the new baby  Good luck to the next layout.



cheers my friend. 

It may be a while until you see though. having most of my last tanks plastered all over the tinterweb, non of my previous tanks are eligible for submission to IAPLC. I don't want to take that chance with this one. bummer eh?....


----------



## Jur4ik (26 Aug 2010)

*Re: Saintly's 120cm' Fraggle rock' Time to move on.*

Hi Mark,
even for IAPLC it is ok as long as the final shot is looking different from the ones the participant maybe posted before in a local community. To go sure you could only post angle shots or detail shots only. 




			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> As this is for the IAPLAC 2011, I may follow suit and keep it under wraps. especially with the fiasco of 2010 comp.



What happened?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2010)

stripping time.

I've done it in such away, I don't have to take the substrate out.

fish and plants removed.





siphoning the sand





remove stones and pebbles.





finally, remove big stones and leave substrate.





The tank doesn't need a clean, as it's just as clean as it was 8 weeks or so ago.I might add a bit of water to get the remaining gravel out, or i may just leave it in there.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2010)

All done! 

in about 1hour 30, i've stripped it down, emptied it, took fish back, refilled with soil and done hardscape.  8)


----------



## Jase (30 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> refilled with soil and done hardscape.  8)



Without pictures, it never happened...


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> Without pictures, it never happened...



 it did, honest!


----------



## samc (31 Aug 2010)

will be be seeing the new hardscape mark? what stone have you used?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> will be be seeing the new hardscape mark? what stone have you used?



I'm covering old ground Sam. I cant move on until i've other things done correctly.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=12781

I'll look at it like amano does. Plants the same hardcsape but with different plants. 

I really like the layout, just now need to see it through and not make a hash of it.


----------

